
Chrome Extension that detects currencies on a page and converts them - hdodov
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/conveuro/hchlbehbbfdiogoeigibfgjpcmhogaop
======
hdodov
It can detect currency codes like EUR, USD, GBP, as well as symbols - $, €, £
and keywords "indian rupee", "australian dollar", "chinese yuan".

Just select some text like "$49.99" and you instantly get the equivalent in
any currency you've chosen.

